# I'm done with Cabelas



## Al Hansen

Bought a Cabelas Tournament Fishing pole a couple of years ago. Within a year the eye inserts fell out of the line guides. The Pole has a lifetime warranty on it so they replaced the pole no charge. Last week we were in central Utah fishing for ten days and the I noticed the inserts on this pole fell out. Took it back to Cabelas on the "Lifetime" guaranty/warranty and they said they don't honor Lifetime guaranty/warranty any more. I'm done with them. I told them I now get to bad mouth them for the rest of my life and I'll never step into their stores again. The guy could care less.


----------



## BPturkeys

About all you can say about Cabelas can be said with two words...BIG BOX! Like Dicks, Cabelas would stop selling "what ever" if it didn't make the required profit margin. By all means, don't shop there if you don't like it,... I stopped 3-4 years back after I got lost in the camo dept and missed a lunch date with my sweet little wife.


----------



## Slayer

Cabelas is overpriced and inconvenient for me. You are paying for the experience to buy there. I dont like getting on/off the highway in Lehi anyway...SW has always been my favorite store.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Haven't been to Cabela's in a couple years. Traffic sucks getting there, and I've done just fine without them. If it's something I need, but not today, I'll order it at midwayusa. If it's something I need today, then I'll go to sportsman's.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Me too, I quit Cabelas years ago. $hitty customer service and since the merge with Bass Pro a lot of their products are cheap but expensive.........Thumbs down for me!


----------



## Vanilla

They had started to go downhill before the merger, and Bass Pro has only intensified that. Not my favorite, but will stop in to check things out every once in a while 

Too bad on the warranty they don’t honor anymore. That’s poor form.


----------



## TPrawitt91

I have had to warranty a couple of the Cabela’s fly rods over the years. If they don’t honor their warranty I have no reason to buy anything from them again.


----------



## Critter

I've been done with them for quite a while now. Their products are over priced for what they are and the Redhead brand is worthless.

Perhaps we all should send a email Johnny Morris and tell him what we think about it 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Elk

Pretty disappointed myself where the store has ended up. I remember in 2002 (I think) when I first stopped in at the flagship store in Sidney, NE - wow. They had something then, enough to make a "pilgrimage" and save up just to go and buy hands on. Those were back in the days where "BONUS BUCKS" meant something and the catalog depicted a cartoon cornucopia of dollar bills coming out of a hunting boot.


----------



## Huge29

Similar experience with their boots way before the merger, lifetime means two years on boots that hadnt been worn but 7-10 days cracking and leaking and seam coming undone. They could not believe that these hunting boots were scuffed, they apparently only expected me to wear them to church. I reported it on their site in a review and I had a call from corporate within hours and they offered replacement, but I told them to not bother. I really wonder if it just the Lehi location doing this, that was the impression I got.


----------



## goosefreak

I want in on this!!! I only go to Cabelas so that my daughters can see the animals and fish thats it!
75% of all there hunting stuff seems like its geared more towards easters whitetail hunting anyways. 

I baught a pair of Meindals during the merge and they said they were discontinuing them. The boot guy said it was one of Cabelas best selling boot but, still decided to discontinue it!

I have been wearing the cabelas soft toe work boot for 15 years for work and I found out a couple months ago that they are discontinuing them too so, I bought the 3 remaining pair of boots. I go through 1 pair of boots a year as a Carpenter if im lucky. My feet dont know anything else in the work field and being able to feel what im walking on while trying to multitask is pretty critical as a framer.
so I should be good for the next 3 years but what then?? wear stupid little wussy skater shoes?? nah!  I haven't found a boot as good for framing as the cabela's soft to work boot

BUT, I did get a pair of Cabela's Euro HD 15x56 binos for half price through a buddy and they are legit! (made by Meopta) but, im sure if they go out on me i'll be warranty screwed


----------



## Tmccoy

Agree Cabela's is not my go to. Pricey and absolutely the big box, high volume, profit margin driven feel to it. 

I do like to look at their stuff periodically, but I couldn't tell you the last time I bought something from them. I'll go to scheel's for a slightly better big box store environment.


----------



## CPAjeff

Cabelas is like a museum without an admission fee. I can’t remember the last time I bought something from Cabelas, Bass Pro, or Sportsmans. 

All my gun purchases are from gunbroker.com, shells from Rogers, hunting gear from Amazon or another online retailer. 

I do frequent Smith and Edwards quite often and they always have what I’m looking for - if they can find it.


----------



## Ray

I have to agree with Jeff on this one. I get most of my stuff online. Guns I find through 
https://gun.deals/ Seriously can't find better deals anywhere. Go do a search for any particular gun you're looking for and tell me what you think.


----------



## wyogoob

I have three string trimmers.


.


----------



## wyogoob

*10 days is way too long*



Al Hansen said:


> Bought a Cabelas Tournament Fishing pole a couple of years ago. Within a year the eye inserts fell out of the line guides. The Pole has a lifetime warranty on it so they replaced the pole no charge. Last week we were in central Utah fishing for ten days and the I noticed the inserts on this pole fell out. Took it back to Cabelas on the "Lifetime" guaranty/warranty and they said they don't honor Lifetime guaranty/warranty any more. I'm done with them. I told them I now get to bad mouth them for the rest of my life and I'll never step into their stores again. The guy could care less.


.........central Utah fishing for ten days? Did ya catch any fish or just screw around with yer equipment?

.


----------



## twinkielk15

goosefreak said:


> I want in on this!!! I only go to Cabelas so that my daughters can see the animals and fish thats it!
> 75% of all there hunting stuff seems like its geared more towards easters whitetail hunting anyways.
> 
> I baught a pair of Meindals during the merge and they said they were discontinuing them. The boot guy said it was one of Cabelas best selling boot but, still decided to discontinue it!
> 
> I have been wearing the cabelas soft toe work boot for 15 years for work and I found out a couple months ago that they are discontinuing them too so, I bought the 3 remaining pair of boots. I go through 1 pair of boots a year as a Carpenter if im lucky. My feet dont know anything else in the work field and being able to feel what im walking on while trying to multitask is pretty critical as a framer.
> so I should be good for the next 3 years but what then?? wear stupid little wussy skater shoes?? nah! I haven't found a boot as good for framing as the cabela's soft to work boot
> 
> BUT, I did get a pair of Cabela's Euro HD 15x56 binos for half price through a buddy and they are legit! (made by Meopta) but, im sure if they go out on me i'll be warranty screwed


Take a look at the Raider boot by Wolverine. I am in a desk now but wore that boot for years. Like you, I want to "feel" where I'm walking. Longest-lasting work boots I ever wore. I did have one pair that had something going on with the insoles, but I put a new set in and never had another problem.


----------



## PBH

spoiled. That's what I just read.


You guys don't know how good you have it to have options. We are finally getting that down here in Cedar, but we still don't have options like many of you on the Wasatch Front. I wish I had a choice to walk into a Cabelas, SW, Dicks, or any other number of stores.

We have SW, Walmart, Hurst Ace Hardware, and C-A-L Ranch. 

CAL Ranch is by far the best. Why? Because my expectations are that they probably won't have what I want anyway. So when they do, it's a bonus!

Consider: SW is a partner in the DWR's "Save the Condor" program with hunting big game on the Zion unit. For those with tags, the DWR gives you a coupon worth up to $50 to purchase a box of lead-free ammo. One would think that SW in Cedar City would be prepared for slightly higher volumes for increased demand of lead free ammo, as listed on the coupon. However, after 3 trips in to SW here in Cedar looking for .270 non-lead ammo, and being told "we're out, come back in two weeks", I finally drove to St. George to get some.

I don't recall ever walking out of SW in Cedar satisfied. They rarely have what I'm looking for. Certainly, they have lots and lots of alternatives to what I want. Maybe I'm picky. I just wish there were alternatives.

Amazon is a wonderful thing -- but sometimes it is really nice to actually pick the item up in your hands and before you buy it.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

goosefreak said:


> I want in on this!!! I only go to Cabelas so that my daughters can see the animals and fish thats it!
> 75% of all there hunting stuff seems like its geared more towards easters whitetail hunting anyways.
> 
> I baught a pair of Meindals during the merge and they said they were discontinuing them. The boot guy said it was one of Cabelas best selling boot but, still decided to discontinue it!
> 
> I have been wearing the cabelas soft toe work boot for 15 years for work and I found out a couple months ago that they are discontinuing them too so, I bought the 3 remaining pair of boots. I go through 1 pair of boots a year as a Carpenter if im lucky. My feet dont know anything else in the work field and being able to feel what im walking on while trying to multitask is pretty critical as a framer.
> so I should be good for the next 3 years but what then?? wear stupid little wussy skater shoes?? nah! I haven't found a boot as good for framing as the cabela's soft to work boot
> 
> BUT, I did get a pair of Cabela's Euro HD 15x56 binos for half price through a buddy and they are legit! (made by Meopta) but, im sure if they go out on me i'll be warranty screwed


 I got a pair of Vortex 15x56 HD binos for half the same way. Hope they don't go out of biz.


----------



## Fowlmouth

twinkielk15 said:


> Take a look at the Raider boot by Wolverine. I am in a desk now but wore that boot for years. Like you, I want to "feel" where I'm walking. Longest-lasting work boots I ever wore. I did have one pair that had something going on with the insoles, but I put a new set in and never had another problem.


I've been telling him to check out the Wolverines, but he won't listen.:smile:
The Durashock is a good one too....


----------



## middlefork

goosefreak said:


> I want in on this!!! I only go to Cabelas so that my daughters can see the animals and fish thats it!
> 75% of all there hunting stuff seems like its geared more towards easters whitetail hunting anyways.
> 
> I baught a pair of Meindals during the merge and they said they were discontinuing them. The boot guy said it was one of Cabelas best selling boot but, still decided to discontinue it!
> 
> I have been wearing the cabelas soft toe work boot for 15 years for work and I found out a couple months ago that they are discontinuing them too so, I bought the 3 remaining pair of boots. I go through 1 pair of boots a year as a Carpenter if im lucky. My feet dont know anything else in the work field and being able to feel what im walking on while trying to multitask is pretty critical as a framer.
> so I should be good for the next 3 years but what then?? wear stupid little wussy skater shoes?? nah! I haven't found a boot as good for framing as the cabela's soft to work boot
> 
> BUT, I did get a pair of Cabela's Euro HD 15x56 binos for half price through a buddy and they are legit! (made by Meopta) but, im sure if they go out on me i'll be warranty screwed


Had a friend who needed to return a pair of Euro's. He took them along with the original box and reciept and they told him if he hadn't had both they would not have done anything.
Although I get the outrage the unlimited warranty was nothing more than a huge liability.
My little prediction is that you will see unlimited warranties go away big time with all products. This has already happened with most retail returns. Too many people playing the system.
And if you really look at it the retailers are directing you to the manufacture most the time for warranty claims.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

PBH said:


> spoiled. That's what I just read.
> 
> You guys don't know how good you have it to have options. We are finally getting that down here in Cedar, but we still don't have options like many of you on the Wasatch Front. .


I would gladly give up the conveniences of the wasatch front, if it meant living in a small town with less people and less population density. If I did, i'd still be doing most of my shopping online, just as I always have. I find that the main benefits of sportsmans or cabelas, is trying something on so you know what size to order on midway or amazon.


----------



## olibooger

Lone_Hunter said:


> PBH said:
> 
> 
> 
> spoiled. That's what I just read.
> 
> You guys don't know how good you have it to have options. We are finally getting that down here in Cedar, but we still don't have options like many of you on the Wasatch Front. .
> 
> 
> 
> I would gladly give up the conveniences of the wasatch front, if it meant living in a small town with less people and less population density. If I did, i'd still be doing most of my shopping online, just as I always have. I find that the main benefits of sportsmans or cabelas, is trying something on so you know what size to order on midway or amazon.
Click to expand...

Amen to that. Been back here less than two years and I'm itching for some living space. Driving around is a joke 1400-1800.


----------



## wyogoob

*blah, blah, blah*



Al Hansen said:


> Bought a Cabelas Tournament Fishing pole a couple of years ago. Within a year the eye inserts fell out of the line guides. The Pole has a lifetime warranty on it so they replaced the pole no charge. Last week we were in central Utah fishing for ten days and the I noticed the inserts on this pole fell out. Took it back to Cabelas on the "Lifetime" guaranty/warranty and they said they don't honor Lifetime guaranty/warranty any more. I'm done with them. I told them I now get to bad mouth them for the rest of my life and I'll never step into their stores again. The guy could care less.


I moved out west in '82, worked for a gas transmission company. My pipeline district went from Evanston Wyoming to Sidney Nebraska. We had a crew in Sidney. One of my workmates worked for Cabelas part time, nights. Another guy's wife worked for Cabelas as the Director of Safety and Training. So we hung out in the Cabelas store a lot. There was only one store then, downtown Sidney in the old 4-story brick John Deere Building, close to the motel I always stayed in. There was nothing but a little Stuckeys out on Interstate 80 interchange where the Cabelas complex is now.

I built custom fishing rods for 30 years or so. Back in the 80s and 90s Cabelas fishing rods, and their unconditional warranty, were very popular. They also had an extensive line of rod building blanks and all. So I ended up buying most of my rod building stuff from Cabelas, right out of the Mother Store.

Some rod repairs, like Al's above, are easy fixes. Back in the day Cabelas had a guy, George I think, that would work on fishing rod returns. He fixed all the returns in-house, unless the rod blank was broken. He had a little rod repair shop in the store basement, in what become the famous Bargin Basement. I use to hang with the old man sometimes after work, drink some coffee, smoke a cigarette or two, all the while talking shop, sharing rod building and fishing stories.

When they built the new mega store out on I80 old George worked in the store's fishing rod department. I would stop in from time to time and say "hi" but he never had anytime to chat. And I don't think they repaired rods anymore, just threw them away and replaced them. By that time they were all made in China for a couple bucks anyway.

Warranties don't mean anymore, it's a throw-away society.

blah, blah, blah


----------



## Jedidiah

You know who actually has some surprisingly good gear and prices is Big 5. Not a big selection though. I look at my Meindl's with the sole starting to peel away on the right side after only two seasons of use, and the Clam bag my Cabela's ice tent is in that I had to battle to get replaced after a single season, and think about all the time I had to spend finding a spinning rod that wasn't twisted at the end last time I was there. Then I consider that the last three times I went to Cabelas I just bought a Rapala or Kastmaster instead of the thing I came for if I didn't just walk out empty handed....and I'm kinda thinking I'll stick with Sportsman's and Amazon.


----------



## DevilDog09

SCHEELS!!!!!! Go to Scheels!!!! I worked in their archery dept for a while. I have never seen a company bend over so far backwards to please the customer. Scheels is 100% about customer satisfaction!!!


----------



## Hoopermat

I heard the new owner talking and he said hunting is going away and fishing is the future. He said that is why he is expanding the fishing in the Cabela’s stores and shrinking the hunting selection. 

I’m done shopping there since they dropped the lifetime guarantee on cabelas products. I’m a black card holder and I’m done with them.


----------



## Ray

Hoopermat said:


> I heard the new owner talking and he said hunting is going away and fishing is the future. He said that is why he is expanding the fishing in the Cabela's stores and shrinking the hunting selection.
> 
> I'm done shopping there since they dropped the lifetime guarantee on cabelas products. I'm a black card holder and I'm done with them.


Hopefully that move takes them out of the black and puts them in the red.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

DevilDog09 said:


> SCHEELS!!!!!! Go to Scheels!!!! I worked in their archery dept for a while. I have never seen a company bend over so far backwards to please the customer. Scheels is 100% about customer satisfaction!!!


Heh, never heard of them. Had to look it up. Apparently there's one in Sandy, but that's it.
https://www.scheels.com/store?StoreID=080

That said, I don't see myself going up there. I hate driving north of Orem or AF these days.


----------



## Al Hansen

wyogoob said:


> .........central Utah fishing for ten days? Did ya catch any fish or just screw around with yer equipment?
> 
> .


Caught one to six a day. Guys with the yaks were catching 10-12 a day.>>O


----------



## DallanC

Lone_Hunter said:


> That said, I don't see myself going up there. I hate driving north of Gunnies these days.


Fixed it for you.



> Heh, never heard of them. Had to look it up. Apparently there's one in Sandy, but that's it.


Its a strange feel when you get in there for sure, a bit more "Yuppie" feeling than I like... but, I've had great experiences there. Good gear that has really lasted. Also good prices on hard to find things... and hard to find things in stock.

I'm lucky I pass it on the way to work and back.

-DallanC


----------



## middlefork

Lone_Hunter said:


> Heh, never heard of them. Had to look it up. Apparently there's one in Sandy, but that's it.
> https://www.scheels.com/store?StoreID=080
> 
> That said, I don't see myself going up there. I hate driving north of Orem or AF these days.


I know the feeling. I hate driving south of Farmington :smile:


----------



## Jedidiah

Scheels has guys that know their stuff, and plenty of them. You can find one to ask just about anywhere in the store and if he doesn't know he will know who does know. They have at least as good a selection as Cabelas for most things and better for some, their camping and hunting sections for example. I haven't looked enough to know how the gun counter compares to Cabelas, they definitely have less on display but I also see nicer shotguns there than you see at Cabelas.

One nice thing about Scheels is they have a women's fashion and activewear section on the ground floor that you can use to talk your wife into letting you shop there. About the only department they don't have that Cabelas does is the home and cabin stuff.

Oh yeah, and that guarantee thing....Scheels guarantee is still going strong, last I heard.


----------



## wyoming2utah

middlefork said:


> I know the feeling. I hate driving south of Farmington :smile:


Yeah, me too....I hate driving north of Aurora!


----------



## Vanilla

wyoming2utah said:


> Yeah, me too....I hate driving north of Aurora!


We hate you driving north of Aurora as well!


----------



## wyoming2utah

As long as you hate driving south of Scipio, we'll be good then!


----------



## Vanilla

Nope. Your county is one of my favorites and I visit somewhat regularly. I just spoke to someone in an office down there a little over a week ago about letting me set up shop and satellite office into my work from down there. Monroe is my dream location to live. 

That won’t ever happen. So I’ll just keep spending money coming done there.


----------



## PBH

Vanilla said:


> Monroe is my dream location to live.


I know a guy with a house for sale in Monroe. It's a nice place, with a nice big yard. The seller is a nice guy too -- regardless of his online persona.



Vanilla said:


> That won't ever happen.


Why not? I think you're wife would love it!


----------



## Vanilla

My wife would love it. We have a great time down there. She has some good friends in the area already. But one thing I’ve learned is that as much as I may want something, it doesn’t make it the right thing to do. 

Oh well. It’s fun to dream!


----------



## APD

middlefork said:


> Had a friend who needed to return a pair of Euro's. He took them along with the original box and reciept and they told him if he hadn't had both they would not have done anything.
> Although I get the outrage the unlimited warranty was nothing more than a huge liability.
> My little prediction is that you will see unlimited warranties go away big time with all products. This has already happened with most retail returns. Too many people playing the system.
> And if you really look at it the retailers are directing you to the manufacture most the time for warranty claims.


this is what REI did about a decade ago. they had the best no questions asked warranty in the business. too many people abused it and they started tracking individuals ratio or return to purchases. those people began to get denied. i predict similar situations for the hunting box stores.

fwiw, in a down economy excellent customer service is the best way to get and retain customers. we'll see how that goes in the near future for cabelas.


----------



## DallanC

PBH said:


> I know a guy with a house for sale in Monroe. It's a nice place, with a nice big yard. The seller is a nice guy too -- regardless of his online persona.


Brother in law just bought a house on 5 acres there. He loves it.

I've been looking for land somewhere down south to build a "get away" spot on. Probably 5-10 acres and put in water, septic tank to run down with the camp trailer to camp on. Co-worker just moved a couple weeks ago to Parowan, he's absolutely loving the small town feel.

I believe there will be a recession on the near horizon (year or two), which will pull down property prices. I'll get serious about looking then. Kindof bad idea to buy property at near record highs lol.

-DallanC


----------



## PBH

DallanC said:


> Kindof bad idea to buy property at near record highs lol.
> 
> -DallanC


Unless you find the right deal. I'm just a couple days away from signing on 10 acres of valley land (with water) here in Cedar. We've been looking for a long time for 1-3 acres. 10 acres + water popped up and was the same price as the 1 acre lots. I'm excited to be 5 acres away from my nearest neighbor!!

(anyone have any ideas of what to do with 10 acres of sagebrush???)


----------



## Critter

PBH said:


> Unless you find the right deal. I'm just a couple days away from signing on 10 acres of valley land (with water) here in Cedar. We've been looking for a long time for 1-3 acres. 10 acres + water popped up and was the same price as the 1 acre lots. I'm excited to be 5 acres away from my nearest neighbor!!
> 
> (anyone have any ideas of what to do with 10 acres of sagebrush???)


Put your house smack dab in the middle of it.


----------



## Jedidiah

Plant corn, sorghum, and radishes....wait for deer season, open the fence and sit next to it in a blind.


----------



## Catherder

You could have your very own Utah prairie dog colony.


----------



## PBH

Catherder said:


> You could have your very own Utah prairie dog colony.


That actually worries me. One relative told me I could probably get some federal grants if i wanted to help native species......which would mean prairie dogs. No thanks. I think I'll just leave the sagebrush alone!


----------



## Brookie

what is w2u not teaching at south sevier anymore


----------



## PBH

he's staying. Just looking for an upgrade to make the wife happy.


----------



## Catherder

PBH said:


> That actually worries me. One relative told me I could probably get some federal grants if i wanted to help native species......which would mean prairie dogs. No thanks. I think I'll just leave the sagebrush alone!


Putting on the "in all seriousness" hat, you may want to check the property and make sure there is not a pre-existing colony there. That might complicate any future construction plans.


----------



## american_jackal

Has anyone tried AL's attached to the Orem Mall? I have only been twice. But both times I was surprised by some of the deals they had. Even walked out with a firearm. As I tell my wife "I couldn't afford not to buy it"


----------



## DallanC

american_jackal said:


> As I tell my wife "I couldn't afford not to buy it"


Gun control = buying one gun... when you really want to buy all of them.

-DallanC


----------



## middlefork

PBH said:


> That actually worries me. One relative told me I could probably get some federal grants if i wanted to help native species......which would mean prairie dogs. No thanks. I think I'll just leave the sagebrush alone!


Any piece of property comes with a set of problems. They just get bigger as the property gets bigger. Invasive weeds will be a big one. And all that sagebrush is pretty flammable so make sure you have a good fire break around anything you don't want to burn.

And who knows maybe a few years down the line you will decide to become a gentleman farmer and buy a tractor to ride around on. Or maybe a couple of horses to really up the maintenance factor :smile:

Enjoy!


----------



## PBH

middlefork said:


> Or maybe a couple of horses to really up the maintenance factor :smile:
> 
> Enjoy!


FIL has already mentioned bringing the horses over "for the kids". Ugh. 
I guess as long as he brings the backhoe and Kubota with him...


----------

